# Ice Cream Maker



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am sure most of you have, or had, one of these.









Maybe some of you moved up to


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got this


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have made two 2 quart batches of strawberry. Very good. Really good.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Because everyne is out there looking after us stupid people, the commerical ice cream makers have been gradually lowering the amount of dairy fat in their products and substituting vegetable oils. It's supposed to be better for us. (It also just coincidently saves them tons of money in their production costs.)...It's gotten so bad, I feel like a dish of store bought ice cream is like eating frozen Crisco.

I started making my own, using just cream and haf& half and sugar, but I don't have my own cow, so store bought ingredients cost more than the store bought ice cream. Luckily, one store here stocks real ice cream still made without veg oil. I'm happy again. (And I find a million and one uses for the one gallon plastic buckets when they become dead soldiers.)


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to own an ice cream maker. 

...I don't want to own an ice cream maker. 

Have you tried yours out yet?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Mom had one you put in the freezer in place of the icemaker


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Mom had one you put in the freezer in place of the icemaker


Kitchen Aid mixers have an attachment set available-- 3 qt metal pot you keep in the freezer & plastic mixing attachments. After cooking the mix (~ 10 minutes of work), it's stirred in the pot for 20 minutes...The result is just like soft serve, and then, it you prefer, you put it in the freezer to turn it into your ice cream....Great stuff, and like HD said, you can add your own flavorings to your taste as you mix it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have my grandparents first electric ice cream maker somewhere in this mess. I think I have their falling apart, hand crank one too. 

Breyers natural vanilla has no oil in it but it does have some sort of gum thickener. I couldn't find the ingredients on-line so I looked at the carton in my freezer.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

altair said:


> I want to own an ice cream maker.
> 
> ...I don't want to own an ice cream maker.
> 
> Have you tried yours out yet?


Oh yeah. Made two batches of strawberry. Gooder than good.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Forcast said:


> Mom had one you put in the freezer in place of the icemaker


I tried one of those. Returned it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

doc- said:


> Kitchen Aid mixers have an attachment set available-- 3 qt metal pot you keep in the freezer & plastic mixing attachments


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

How do you preserve homemade ice cream?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Jerryberry said:


> How do you preserve homemade ice cream?


In the freezer


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> In the freezer


How long does homemade ice cream stay good in the freezer? I imagine storing homemade ice cream in the spring house. How to Build a Spring House to Keep Food Cool


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope. A spring house isn’t COLD. It won’t keep ice cream frozen. 

Spring houses are rare because they need a natural flowing spring. Give up on that idea.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You aren’t supposed to keep homemade ice cream anyway. You eat it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You aren’t supposed to keep homemade ice cream anyway. You eat it.


I see. me and my roommates have ice cream every other night so we won't get sick and tired of our favorite dairy treat. I sent that link because of it. my group home family is 8 girls (I'm the 8th member) so I thought a spring house would help homemade ice cream stay good every other night.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You aren’t supposed to keep homemade ice cream anyway. You eat it.


It is so much fun making it we can't eat it all. It is at its best when it first comes out.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> It is so much fun making it we can't eat it all. It is at its best when it first comes out.


What do you do with the homemade ice cream you can't eat? How long is it good in the freezer?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Jerryberry said:


> What do you do with the homemade ice cream you can't eat? How long is it good in the freezer?


Never been a problem.

We are sharing with friends now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> What do you do with the homemade ice cream you can't eat? How long is it good in the freezer?


On the rare occasion you can't eat all the homemade ice cream, it will keep for a week in a deep freezer. Not the over the fridge freezer section, but a real chest freezer. It may keep longer than a week, but that was the longest it ever lasted at my grandparents house.

It's been years but I can almost taste the ice cream Grandma and Grandpa made. I have her recipe. I may have to buy an ice cream maker now.


----------



## Boazxavier45 (7 mo ago)

where can I get one for me ? At low price.
I haven't tried home made ice cream till now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Boazxavier45 said:


> where can I get one for me ? At low price.
> I haven't tried home made ice cream till now.


Walmart


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> On the rare occasion you can't eat all the homemade ice cream, it will keep for a week in a deep freezer. Not the over the fridge freezer section, but a real chest freezer. It may keep longer than a week, but that was the longest it ever lasted at my grandparents house.
> 
> It's been years but I can almost taste the ice cream Grandma and Grandpa made. I have her recipe. I may have to buy an ice cream maker now.


 could you share the recipe? i just bought an ice cream maker this weekend!


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

Boazxavier45 said:


> where can I get one for me ? At low price.
> I haven't tried home made ice cream till now.


i just got one sunday at walmart for 29.00.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

rbelfield said:


> could you share the recipe? i just bought an ice cream maker this weekend!


It calls for raw eggs and now everyone says you shouldn't eat raw eggs. It's in the book I made for people for Christmas and I'll have to dig into some stuff to find it. When I get it out I'll post it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

for @rbelfield 










This is all there is to her recipe. There are no instructions other than what you see after the eggs. I don't remember her ever adding salt to the mix. Grandma rarely added salt to anything.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> for @rbelfield
> 
> View attachment 111277
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! i believe this is very similar to what we made as kids. i dont remember my mom cooking the mix either. and i know it had eggs in it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There was nothing better than home made ice cream and watermelon in the evening on a hot summer day.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> There was nothing better than home made ice cream and watermelon in the evening on a hot summer day.


we only ever made ice cream in the winter because we didnt buy ice...we used snow and ice from the creek!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We didn't buy ice either. Grandma saved milk cartons and filled them wuth water after rinsing them well. As we used food out of the freezer she put the milk cartons in it's place. When she was ready to make ice cream, Grandpa would take a hammer and break up the ice to use in the ice holder.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> On the rare occasion you can't eat all the homemade ice cream, it will keep for a week in a deep freezer. Not the over the fridge freezer section, but a real chest freezer. It may keep longer than a week, but that was the longest it ever lasted at my grandparents house.
> 
> It's been years but I can almost taste the ice cream Grandma and Grandpa made. I have her recipe. I may have to buy an ice cream maker now.


Same here.


----------

